
Ask HN: How much equity when joining a 1M revenue startup? - throwconsultant
I consulted for this company since inception and now they are doing 1M in revenue per year.<p>They are bringing me in as CTO for 1.5% + salary<p>Do you think this is a good deal?<p>Thanks.
======
1zero
Do you feel it is not a good deal? Or do you think you should be negotiating
for more? Maybe because you think that's what you should be doing or you
believe they expect you to do so?

If the deal feels good and you feel great then why the second guess?

------
gigatexal
Did you ask about dilution and things like what happens to your shares if the
company sells for 3x or .5x etc? There’s a number of things to know before
hand but 1.5% seems nice to my uneducated eyes.

~~~
chrisbennet
This. Look up "dilution". The VC could have 2X or higher. At the end you could
get none of those magic beans.

